# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Hiatal Hernia Surgery

## Testie

So Im scheduled for Surgery for a large Hiatal Hernia...which means high hernia in laymens terms. I have been waiting for some time for surgery so this is good news, however the Surgeon and his partners are telling me I can never go back to heavy lifting which isnt the end of the world I guess, but Id like to know if anyone else has been through this? I have not been able to squat or deadlift for years and through slow and steady progress I can now do these movements with minimal pain...I dont wanna give up what I am just able to do again...Im in my mid 40s, has anyone else been down this path?

----------


## kelkel

Sounds like most doctors. They must have a class in this teaching them that every surgery alters the course of your life. Bullshit. If you have rehabbed to the point of being able to squat and dead why would you not be able to do them again post surgery / recovery / rehab? As long as you're not reckless and baby step your way into the movements I have no doubt you're in tune enough with your body to know whether you can continue to pursue these movements. 

I had an inguinal hernia years back that I trained through for a decade. Never really bothered me except visually. Finally had it repaired laparascopically, doc put a screen in. Asked him to put a screen in on the other side while down there but he would not. He also said my training would have to be altered and I probably shoudn't squat. Recovered, took about 6 weeks off and started back light. All was great and in no time weights were back to normal.

Point is, you know your body. Just use good judgement, listen to the feedback your body gives you and take your time. There are always other exercises to do in the interim while you heal.

Best of luck and post up here how surgery goes please!

----------


## Test Monsterone

What does your hiatal hernia feel like? I have long suspected I have the same thing. I’ve had a pain under my left rib where my stomach would be for years. It hurts more after I eat. When I work out I keep burping up acid. Also got heartburn galore. Can hardly drink any alcohol, and always need some acid reducers. 

Maybe they’re saying don’t do squats or deadlifts because of the pressure it puts on your diaphragm. That can cause the hernia to be pushed back up again.

----------


## Testie

> Sounds like most doctors. They must have a class in this teaching them that every surgery alters the course of your life. Bullshit. If you have rehabbed to the point of being able to squat and dead why would you not be able to do them again post surgery / recovery / rehab? As long as you're not reckless and baby step your way into the movements I have no doubt you're in tune enough with your body to know whether you can continue to pursue these movements. 
> 
> I had an inguinal hernia years back that I trained through for a decade. Never really bothered me except visually. Finally had it repaired laparascopically, doc put a screen in. Asked him to put a screen in on the other side while down there but he would not. He also said my training would have to be altered and I probably shoudn't squat. Recovered, took about 6 weeks off and started back light. All was great and in no time weights were back to normal.
> 
> Point is, you know your body. Just use good judgement, listen to the feedback your body gives you and take your time. There are always other exercises to do in the interim while you heal.
> 
> Best of luck and post up here how surgery goes please!


Kelkel, thank you so much for your response I was really hoping to hear this from an experienced lifter. I am definitely going to take it slow and maintain what I can with different movements until I can jump back in. I definitely think these doctors have a standard line when it comes to weight lifting

----------


## Testie

> What does your hiatal hernia feel like? I have long suspected I have the same thing. I’ve had a pain under my left rib where my stomach would be for years. It hurts more after I eat. When I work out I keep burping up acid. Also got heartburn galore. Can hardly drink any alcohol, and always need some acid reducers. 
> 
> Maybe they’re saying don’t do squats or deadlifts because of the pressure it puts on your diaphragm. That can cause the hernia to be pushed back up again.


Brother I can tell you that what your saying sounds familiar, I would have probably never knew about the hernia if I hadn’t started getting some crazy reflux and if I ate before bed I would wake up vomiting...the hernia let the esophagus go outta line and it caused a mess... I will say that if I eat I get super bloated and can feel pressure if I bend over...I’m on a once a day acid pill but previously never had an issue, I ate pizza, Buffalo wings whatever....could be worth getting checked out just to know

----------


## Test Monsterone

> Brother I can tell you that what your saying sounds familiar, I would have probably never knew about the hernia if I hadn’t started getting some crazy reflux and if I ate before bed I would wake up vomiting...the hernia let the esophagus go outta line and it caused a mess... I will say that if I eat I get super bloated and can feel pressure if I bend over...I’m on a once a day acid pill but previously never had an issue, I ate pizza, Buffalo wings whatever....could be worth getting checked out just to know


Yup, you're right, it's more of an uncomfortable feeling after you eat. Like you, I can't bend over and I sometimes feel like it affects my breathing after eating. I think I've even gotten spasms in my esophagus before. A few times a simple beer made me have extremely painful acid reflux that felt like a knife in my chest. This shit sucks. I was the same, ate whatever I wanted. Had a friend that always had Zantac with him, never understood it. Now I panic if I run out or I go somewhere and forget it at home lol. 

I wish you much success for your surgery and recovery. Keep us posted on your recovery and how you feel.

----------

